# American conspiracies



## DrFever (Jun 23, 2013)

From day one back in Sept 2001 i believe it to be a conspiracy . 911.. How ironic not only after the twin towers falls, so did the american economy  whats your thoughts , and other conspiracies you think is out there :holysheep: 

youtube.com/watch?v=e-wXcJA-et0


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2013)

I think PPL put to much into Conspiracy cropola. Try to make something out of anything to keep it going. Reminds me of Religion.


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I think PPL put to much into Conspiracy cropola. Try to make something out of anything to keep it going. Reminds me of Religion.




:yeahthat:

Weed, we better get out the extra large roll of Tin Foil....  I can see this thread turning Political real fast. I know I can't type what I am thinking.    

This Atheist is bowing out, besides everyone knows we eat babies for lunch. I gotta go catch one and start the grill.


----------



## DrFever (Jun 23, 2013)

How many times have you heard the mainstream media dismiss certain points of view as &#8220;conspiracy theories&#8221;?  It seems as though one of the easiest ways to brush something off is to label it as something that only &#8220;conspiracy theorists&#8221; would believe.  Well, you know what?  A whole lot of the time the &#8220;conspiracy theorists&#8221; are right and the mainstream media is wrong.  In fact, we owe a great debt to &#8220;conspiracy theorists&#8221; because they will go places and investigate things that the mainstream media would never even touch.  The reality is that the mainstream media only tells us what the government and the big corporations want us to hear, and much of the time it is those in the alternative media that are left with the task of trying to figure out what the real truth is.  So don&#8217;t look down on conspiracy theories or conspiracy theorists.  In a world where almost everything we are told is a lie, the truth can be very difficult to find.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 23, 2013)

I trust what I can see, what I can prove and what my gut tells me. As for the information given to folks by those who own it, well lets just says I think yur right DrF we are only given what they give us and as they see fit. The others are right too reckon this here be a thread could get breakin rules mighty quick ifin it aint handled right. Good luck yur fires stoked pilgrim 

BWD


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 23, 2013)

I hear tree knocks!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 23, 2013)

:stoned: omg did bwd make sense :stoned:

:smoke1:

yum scissor hash...


----------



## DrFever (Jun 23, 2013)

Here some others 

Cell Phones Linked To Cancer

For years, &#8220;conspiracy theorists&#8221; have been claiming that cell phone use can cause cancer.

Well, the mainstream media is starting to catch up.  Some very startling scientific studies have come out recently that are hard to ignore.

At the highest exposure levels &#8212; using a mobile phone half an hour a day over a 10-year period &#8212; the study found a 40 percent increased risk of glioma brain tumors.

Incredibly, the federal government is finally admitting that high levels of fluoride in our drinking water can be harmful.  In fact, the feds have reduced the &#8220;recommended amount&#8221; of fluoride in our drinking water for the first time in 50 years.

We probably won&#8217;t see them ban fluoride any time soon, but for them to even acknowledge a problem with fluoride is a major step.

U.S. Government Provides Weapons For Mexican Drug Cartels

For a long time there were those that claimed that the U.S. government was providing guns to Mexican drug cartels, but nobody wanted to listen.

Well, it is all now a matter of public record.  It turns out that the U.S. government facilitated the transfer of thousands of guns into the hands of Mexican drug cartels.

The following is a brief excerpt from a CBS News report that discusses the fierce opposition that many ATF agents expressed to allowing thousands of guns to be given into the hands of the Mexican drug cartels&#8230;.

On the phone, one Project Gunrunner source (who didn&#8217;t want to be identified) told us just how many guns flooded the black market under ATF&#8217;s watchful eye. &#8220;The numbers are over 2,500 on that case by the way. That&#8217;s how many guns were sold &#8211; including some 50-calibers they let walk.&#8221;

50-caliber weapons are fearsome. For months, ATF agents followed 50-caliber Barrett rifles and other guns believed headed for the Mexican border, but were ordered to let them go. One distraught agent was often overheard on ATF radios begging and pleading to be allowed to intercept transports. The answer: &#8220;Negative. Stand down.&#8221;

CBS News has been told at least 11 ATF agents and senior managers voiced fierce opposition to the strategy. &#8220;It got ugly&#8230;&#8221; said one. There was &#8220;screaming and yelling&#8221; says another. A third warned: &#8220;this is crazy, somebody is gonna to get killed.&#8221;

Amazingly, three of the key ATF officials involved in putting thousands of guns into the hands of Mexican drug cartels were recently promoted.

Obama Wants To Impose Backdoor Amnesty

Those that warned that Barack Obama was going to impose amnesty for illegal immigrants by executive fiat were called &#8220;nuts&#8221; and &#8220;conspiracy theorists&#8221;.

Well, it has happened.  The Obama administration has now instituted &#8220;backdoor amnesty&#8221; for illegal immigrants and even plans to provide them with work permits.

 Widespread Use Of RFID Chips In Humans

The doubters said it would never happen.  They said we would never see the day when RFID chips were implanted in humans on a widespread basis.

Well, today there are examples of this all over the world.  One of the most stunning examples recently has come out of Mexico.  According to the Washington Post, &#8220;thousands of worried Mexicans&#8221; have been having &#8220;satellite and radio-frequency tracking products&#8221; implanted in their skin in order to protect themselves against abduction.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 23, 2013)

I think when I get oldr I may want a rfid implant. it'll make finding me so much easier when I wander off...

:smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

.a lot of it is ridiculous b.s.

I don't subscribe to any conspiracy theories except that maybe Elvis is still alive somewhere.  :beatnik:  . :giggle:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 23, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, this thread is going to go up in flames. 



> Well, today there are examples of this all over the world. One of the most stunning examples recently has come out of Mexico. According to the Washington Post, &#8220;thousands of worried Mexicans&#8221; have been having &#8220;satellite and radio-frequency tracking products&#8221; implanted in their skin in order to protect themselves against abduction.



Saw this headline on one of those rag papers in the checkout line.....nuff said.


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Jun 23, 2013)

I am skeptical of everything (especially conspiracy theories). I do find it somewhat demeaning to victims and family of the 9/11 tragedy to insinuate it was anything other than what it was......


----------



## DrFever (Jun 23, 2013)

Friend-of-a-friend said:
			
		

> I am skeptical of everything (especially conspiracy theories). I do find it somewhat demeaning to victims and family of the 9/11 tragedy to insinuate it was anything other than what it was......



Wouldn't you want to know the real truth ??? i mean so someone gets charged with murder the victims family is relieved ??? when actually the person charge wasn't the one that did it ???
how would you actually feel if it was proven that the government did it to actually start a war with Iraq  what a better way to get a war started ya think 
whats a few thousand innocent  lives  to actually  scare the public in believing there in danger is this not where home land security came into play 
 I ask you one thing if home land security is dead set in protecting the people an d there land  from terrorists home come there are 35 known  terrorist training camps on US soil 

ASHINGTON &#8211; A radical jihadist group responsible for nearly 50 attacks on American soil is operating 35 terrorist training camps across the nation, but the U.S. government refuses to include the organization on the State Department&#8217;s list of foreign terrorists.

Jamaat ul-Fuqra, known in the U.S. as &#8220;Muslims of America,&#8221; has purchased or leased hundreds of acres of property &#8211; from New York to California &#8211; in which the leader, Sheikh Mubarak Gilani, boasts of conducting &#8220;the most advanced training courses in Islamic military warfare.&#8221;

In a recruitment video captured from Gilani&#8217;s &#8220;Soldiers of Allah,&#8221; he states in English: &#8220;We are fighting to destroy the enemy. We are dealing with evil at its roots and its roots are America.&#8221;

Though Gilani and his organization is suspected of committing assassinations and firebombings inside the U.S., and is also suspected of the beheading murder of Wall Street Journal reporter Daniel Pearl in Pakistan, the terrorist camps spread through the country continue to expand in numbers and population.

A documentary called &#8220;Homegrown Jihad: Terrorist Training Camps Around the U.S.&#8221; provides compelling evidence of how &#8220;Muslims of America&#8221; operates with impunity inside the U.S. In the video, producers visited some camps, attempted to visit others and interviewed neighbors and local police officials. It also include excerpts of the &#8220;Muslims of America&#8221; recruitment video.

Get &#8220;Homegrown Jihad: Terrorist Training Camps Around the U.S.&#8221; and share it with your neighbors, your local police officials and your representatives in Congress.

The recruitment video shows American converts to Islam being instructed in the operation of AK-47 rifles, rocket launchers and machine guns and C4 explosives. It provides instruction in how to kidnap Americans, kill them and how to conduct sabotage and subversive operations.

Jamaat ul-Fuqra&#8217;s attacks on American soil range from bombings to murder to plots to blow up U.S. landmarks. A 2006 Department of Justice report states Jamaat ul-Fuqra &#8220;has more than 35 suspected communes and more than 3,000 members spread across the United States, all in support of one goal: the purification of Islam through violence.&#8221; In 2005, the Department of Homeland Security predicted the group would continue to carry out attacks in the U.S.

&#8220;Act like you are his friend. Then kill him,&#8221; says Gilani in the recruitment video, explaining how to handle American &#8220;infidels.&#8221;

Wall Street Journal reporter Daniel Pearl was attempting to interview Jamaat ul-Fuqra&#8217;s leader, Gilani, in 2002 when he was kidnapped and later beheaded. One year later, Iyman Faris, member of both Jamaat ul-Fuqra and al-Qaida, pleaded guilty in federal court to a plot to blow up the Brooklyn Bridge.

Seven of the compounds have been identified as training facilities: Marion, Alabama; Commerce, Georgia; Macon, Georgia; Talihina, Oklahoma; York County, South Carolina; Dover, Tennessee and Red House, Virginia. Other compounds are located in California, Colorado, Texas, Maryland, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Washington, Michigan and West Virginia.

when was the last time you crossed paths with a moslim  ??? or better yet drove by a mosk


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Jun 23, 2013)

I am shaking my head in sadness right now. I wish we as humans could get past the hatred and animosity. I don't profess to know about this Gilani guy: he sounds like an evil person. I don't live near any mosques, nor attend any church, but I don't believe all Muslims are evil, nor all Christians. I believe ppl are ppl. I like any religion that promotes peace and loving thy fellow human. I watched the second plane hit the second tower live on CNN in horror along with millions of others. I don't believe half of what politicians or media outlets sell me, and really don't care. I try to insulate myself, because such things make me infinitely sad. Whoever perpetuated the attacks attacked the ideals I stand for and promote.

And just so that I'm not mistaken as some hippy-dippy(not that that's a bad thing), ignorant to the ways of the world protester, i would like to state that I'm a veteran of Operation Desert Storm and a former Ranger.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just the mainstream media feeding their liberal trolls.


----------



## DrFever (Jun 23, 2013)

Capitalism at work in Alabama. Thanks to the Conservative Christian legislature and the exodus of thousands of socialist communist demorats to neighboring States who have ever larger growing welfare programs for them


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 24, 2013)

Well you can see why they would move there Fever. With this leftist gameplan here. 

"We are socialists, we are enemies of today's capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are all determined to destroy this system under all conditions"

And we all know who that was a quote on behalf of those left thinking was from....
Talk about being brainwashed into a conspiracy theory.... lol


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 24, 2013)

Alex Jones for President.
That sums it up.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Just the mainstream media feeding their liberal trolls.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 24, 2013)

while i'll admit, some conspiracy theorists go a bit far.. but it bums me out the natural reply to any conspiracy thought is 'tin foil hat time' 

i think 911 is suspect. not sold one way or the other though. just that it has some fishy details to me.
i think a shady 1% (actually more like 1% of 1%) basically control the world. (but no, i didn't partake occupy. -found that a farce) 
i believe the yankee government had something wild going on in area 51. be it top-secret earth based advancements, or something extra-terrestrial they found.
i believe something crashed in roswell, NM.  wont say it's aliens, but i believe they're out there too.
i don't think JFK was killed by Oswald.
flouride in the water because it's good for our teeth? -c'mon.

and i believe some people know what did happen, but wont share.. thus conspiracy.


i'll throw a few conspiracy facts out there though; (i encourage you to have a search about these sometime)
operation mockingbird; where the CIA was influencing media outlets, twisting the news to their agenda. 

and operation northwoods; a proposal by american higher-ups to attack civilians, and appear like a terrorist nation did it. (eerily familiar, you must admit eh?) -thank god the Americans had a respectable leader at the time who was pissed at the proposal.. another reason i don't think Oswald did it (atleast alone)

and we all know where LSD came from, and how it was tested


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

ugh 

good god


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 24, 2013)

chemtrails........ left by jets...... spraying us all with chemicals....... it is rumored tinfoil is usless........ wish it did something for mj plant pest.

hxxp://youtu.be/mcZaJEMsSwM


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

I hear Wiener's running for mayor again. :confused2:


----------



## Locked (Jun 24, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Alex Jones for President.
> That sums it up.





False flags are everywhere..... 

Everything Bachman says is true then....she's not crazy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 24, 2013)

What were we talking about,,this Bud is kicking my  ***. Yehaaaaaaaa And the only thing Bauchman would be good for is a camping trip.:hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

whazzat??!!!???

_*farrrrtttt*_

:smoke1:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 24, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> whazzat??!!!???
> 
> _*farrrrtttt*_
> 
> :smoke1:


 


your gonna have to sit by your fire alone:bolt:


----------



## DrFever (Jun 25, 2013)

--Conspiracy theorists like to point out that the government (usually the U. S. government) is poisoning the national populace, which is blissfully unaware, via chemtrails and/or flouridation. How laughable, most of us say, and yet, although there is no proof of these two, the FBI did, in truth, poison liquor stores during Prohibition for the purpose of &#8220;dissuading&#8221; people from that demon hooch.

 The Incident in the Gulf of Tonkin Is Only Half TrueIn history books, the Gulf of Tonkin incident is usually cited as the immediate instigation for war between the United States and North Vietnam. The general casus belli was to protect the democracy of South Vietnam from the North&#8217;s communist aggression. The straw that was seen in the West as breaking the camel&#8217;s back was when, on 2 and 4 August 1964, in the waters between Vietnam and Hainan, China, U. S. naval vessels were attacked by Vietnamese naval vessels and defended themselves, killing some Vietnamese sailors.American public sentiment called for immediate retaliation, and the Congress resolved that Lyndon Johnson could defend any Southeast Asian nation from Communism. The war was on.What the public was not told for a long time was that the incident on 4 August did not take place. The first incident was a legitimate naval battle, in which the USS Maddox fought off three Vietnamese torpedo boats and killed 4 Vietnamese sailors. But two days later, the Vietnamese were engaged in salvaging their vessels and no hostilities erupted. Nevertheless, Johnson informed the public that the Maddox and the USS Turner Joy had been attacked in separate battles. The Turner Joy had not been attacked.In keeping with #3, the CIA was for a time regarded as having deliberately spread this false information among the national public to sway favor toward war against Communism. Dozens of senators and congressmen were calling for land invasions of North Vietnam, and then China, and then Russia if they dared retaliate, nuclear weapons be damned.Today, we know that the misinformation was spread by the National Security Agency, and not for political reasons, but to cover up genuine mistakes they made during the second incident: their radar showed what they thought were approaching enemy warships, but which were, in truth, tricks of light that confused their equipment.


----------



## DrFever (Jun 25, 2013)

In 1933, Franklin Roosevelt deemed it beneficial to the American economy to abandon the gold standard and operate on a pure American currency basis. This had proven very helpful in Great Britain in lowering the cost of products and boosting the citizens&#8217; buying power. Many conservative businessmen of the time deemed the gold standard essential for a strong economy, since gold does not devalue like a nominative currency.Major General Smedley Butler testified before a senate subcommittee a year later that he had been approached by Gerald MacGuire and William Doyle of the American Legion veterans&#8217; organization. They confided in Butler whether he would have any part in a military coup d&#8217;etat to oust Roosevelt and set up a Fascist government with Butler as its head commander, Secretary of General Affairs. Their motive was money, of course, since they and their friends had their fingers in a lot of business pies.Butler was pro-Communist in light of what he viewed as Roosevelt&#8217;s very foolish ideas on the American economy, but Butler was not about to agree to the impossible. In his opinion, the United States government could not be successfully overthrown. To do so would entail a total military siege of every major city in the nation, especially Washington, D. C. So he ratted on the Fascist businessmen. His testimony earned a mixed reception from the subcommittee, which declared that there probably had been a conspiracy to stage a coup in favor of a Fascist system of government, but that it never left square one, and that most of the public figures Butler implicated, many of them retired generals and millionaire bankers, had nothing to do with it.


----------



## DrFever (Jun 25, 2013)

Theory: The CIA Had Nayirah al-Sabah Bear False WitnessNayirah al-Sabah was a woman in Kuwait who, in 1990, testified on the floor of the House of Representatives that she had personally witnessed Iraqi soldiers invade Kuwaiti hospitals and take newborn infants out of their incubators and throw them onto the cold floor to freeze to death. Nayirah was invited primarily by Tom Lantos, who had made no secret of his desire that the U. S. retaliate against Iraq for its offenses against Kuwait.It was Nayirah&#8217;s testimony that provided the largest part of the foundation for American public opinion in favor of military force against Iraq, and the CIA was responsible for organizing the funds and advertisements to disseminate Nayirah&#8217;s testimony. They enlisted the help of Hill & Knowlton, a global public relations corporation that specializes in marketing, to reach the masses.It was not until 1992 that John MacArthur of the New York Times discovered Nayirah was the daughter of the Kuwaiti Ambassador the U. S., and that her story had been utterly fabricated. Thus was it shown that the CIA assisted a few powers-that-were in America in waging war with Iraq for another purpose, and that purpose was oil. The Iraqis did invade Kuwait and should not have done so, but they did not throw babies out of incubators. The nurses and doctors who supposedly witnessed this with Nayirah had already fled, and most of them stated that she was lying. The CIA had paid her to lie, and even paid for her to attend acting classes to appear convincing. It worked.


----------



## DrFever (Jun 25, 2013)

And the one i like the most  which is happening right now   scare the public 



Theory: The U. S. Joint Chiefs of Staff Plan to Terrorize the U. S. PopulaceThe Joint Chiefs are the 5 generals and admirals in charge of the 5 branches of the U. S military. In 1962, those men were George Decker (Army), David Shoup (Marines), Georg Anderson, Jr. (Navy), Curtis LeMay (Air Force), and Edwin Roland (Coast Guard), along with a few others, all chaired by Lyman Lemnitzer (Army). The entire board of the Joint Chiefs of Staff proposed, drafted, and agreed on a plan to concoct a casus belli for war against Communist Cuba, under Fidel Castro. Their collective motive was to reduce the constant threat of Communist encroachment into the Western Hemisphere, per the Monroe Doctrine.This plan was named Operation Northwoods, and entailed the most impossibly indifferent cruelty ever envisioned by a government against its own people. In order to sway public sentiment in favor of the war, the Joint Chiefs planned to bomb high pedestrian-traffic areas in major American cities, including Miami, New York, Washington, D. C., and possibly Chicago and Los Angeles; to frame U. S. citizens for these bombings; to shoot innocent, unarmed civilians on the streets in full view of hundreds of witnesses; to napalm military and merchant vessels in port, while people were aboard; to sink vessels carrying Cuban refugees bound for Florida; to hijack planes for ransom.Not only did every single member of the Joint Chiefs sign his approval of this plan, they then sent it to Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara for his approval, and then to President Kennedy. McNamara claimed years later never to have seen it, but that he would have rejected it. Kennedy, however, did receive it, and promptly called a meeting of the Joint Chiefs, in which he threatened, with severe profanity, to court martial and incarcerate every one of them. The President cannot actually do this, but can order the Congress and military branches to do so, and in these circumstances, they most certainly would have. But Kennedy decided that it would cause irreparable disrespect around the world for the U. S. military. He did remove Lemnitzer from his position as Chairman and assign him as Supreme Allied Commander in Europe, not much of a demotion.Theorists claim that the military may have had a hand in Kennedy&#8217;s assassination because of his blistering rebuke of the Joint Chiefs. This, however, remains unproven


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 25, 2013)

Was readin along then all sudden got kicked off me stump!!! Holy crap Dr!!! Im high now and will have to catch up tomorrow the read LOL Love ya friend!!! Yur good folk just long winded time and gain LOL

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 25, 2013)

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."

Yur deserving friend sorry I wore it out lots mail comin in these days 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2013)

Conspiracies are like Moses parting the Red Sea,,,all a crock of crap and all ya do is repeat something some other Moron said that doesn't have a clue eather. PPL talking crap that dont know ****,, is how Conspiracies get started in the 1st place. Life gets boring,,so lets make some **** up.By the way,,What the hell does this Crap,, have to do with Growing?????


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Conspiracies are like Moses parting the Red Sea,,,all a crock of crap and all ya do is repeat something some other Moron said that doesn't have a clue eather. PPL talking crap that dont know ****,, is how Conspiracies get started in the 1st place. Life gets boring,,so lets make some **** up.By the way,,What the hell does this Crap,, have to do with Growing?????



:goodposting:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

weedhopper...... obviously you've never had Bigfoot or aliens in your garden.
:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> weedhopper...... obviously you've never had Bigfoot or aliens in your garden.
> :48:



:spit:


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Conspiracies are like Moses parting the Red Sea,,,all a crock of crap and all ya do is repeat something some other Moron said that doesn't have a clue eather. PPL talking crap that dont know ****,, is how Conspiracies get started in the 1st place. Life gets boring,,so lets make some **** up.By the way,,What the hell does this Crap,, have to do with Growing?????




:yeahthat:



You mean Moses didn't part the Red Sea? It's in the bible though, doesn't that make it true? I am so confused now.    That would mean people pick and choose bible passages to justify their own bigotry and prejudices.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> your gonna have to sit by your fire alone:bolt:


 
yeah, I decided to leave the room anyways, g13...lol...

whats that sound?....ahhh yeah the sound of the Unsubscribed button being pressed _*cleeeck*_


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> weedhopper...... obviously you've never had Bigfoot or aliens in your garden.
> :48:




Yeser I have,,just last night,,me thinks the Government is poisoning my Tomatoes to where I will turn into a Zombie and eat my Wife. Woops,,,I reacon I am a Zombie cause thats done happened. 


Sick Basterds I was just playen,,,or WAS I?????


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 25, 2013)

you have to dig, dig, dig. anyone that just brushes off anything as gibberish cant even talk on the matter.

so as far as that goes, i agree.

one month before the towers fell a billion dollar insurance policy was taken all att WTC buildings. building 7 i believe (might have been #5) was reported live that it "had just fell" unknowingly enough the building was still standing in the background. after that, people on the ground reported synced "booms" happeneing away from 1 &2 towers. video showes charges going off in that building....

the hijacking might have been unknown on that peticular day until the first plane hit and other planes veered off course on radar....putting two and two together after no communication from the planes heading tward the pentagon and white house were shot down and a missle was shot into the 'gon.

everyone was exacuated out of that wing before it happened of course.

there is so much info out there, its easy to make your own conclusion.

sandy hook- im not even going there- PLENY of evidence of a hoax. just look and up and think about why they might do some of these things for the media.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 25, 2013)

(and the gun laws they were passing at the time of hook)


the war on terror is the biggest fraud of them all with trillions in waste for profiteering personal agendas.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jun 25, 2013)

What about the conspiracy to have BWD leave the forum ?


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> sandy hook- im not even going there- PLENY of evidence of a hoax. just look and up and think about why they might do some of these things for the media.



This is so insulting that I am not even going to go there. Probably best I just call it a night. Shocked and disappointed by this statement.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> This is so insulting that I am not even going to go there. Probably best I just call it a night. Shocked and disappointed by this statement.



I agree 100% hammy.


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Jun 26, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 26, 2013)

you have your opinion, i have mine.

thank you for being honest.

i have done my research enough to come to that conclusion.

i just started writing out a long thread but you know what, i really dont give a about anyones opinion even if they agree with me.

and should care less about what anyone thinks of any of that political crap anyway.

im disappointed in alot of things and alot of people, but it doesnt even matter because none of it is even worth putting into words.


on to more entertainment.


:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2013)

Now thats just freaken crazy TOA. I got some land in NOLO Ill sell ya that Alieans have taken over. OH and make sure to clear your Chimmy for Santa this year Bro.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 26, 2013)

TOA is 100% correct.
NWO is slowly taking over. Drones are already flyin' over the US.
They need 1 more big "tragedy" to complete their agenda. 

Folks Can believe what they want, and trust that the government is doing things in their interest, but I for one don't.

The non believers, keep gettin' your news from the TV, the TV never lies.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> TOA is 100% correct.
> NWO is slowly taking over. Drones are already flyin' over the US.
> They need 1 more big "tragedy" to complete their agenda.
> 
> ...


 

I think people maybe waking up to the fact our news media in this country is only reporting what they want you to think and believe......... and that goes for the donkeys and the elephants. we should do with our politicians as we do with our underware.......... change them often.


----------



## missabentley (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel that it is our JOB to question everything our govt does. There is supposed to be transparency... Can I say I feel every conspiracy is true? No. But the mentality of questioning things is the correct way to go. JMO

:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 26, 2013)

^^ thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2013)

i say we will just have to agree to disagree on a few things,,but hey thats what makes the world go around.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 26, 2013)

President Obama said:
			
		

> My Administration is committed to creating an unprecedented level of openness in Government.  We will work together to ensure the public trust and establish a system of transparency, public participation, and collaboration. Openness will strengthen our democracy and promote efficiency and effectiveness in Government.
> 
> Government should be transparent.  Transparency promotes accountability and provides information for citizens about what their Government is doing.  Information maintained by the Federal Government is a national asset. My Administration will take appropriate action, consistent with law and policy, to disclose information rapidly in forms that the public can readily find and use. Executive departments and agencies should harness new technologies to put information about their operations and decisions online and readily available to the public. Executive departments and agencies should also solicit public feedback to identify information of greatest use to the public.



Tell that to Edward Snowden.

A lot of folks are giving this guy crap and calling him a traitor.
He should be given a medal.

Funny how the media has forgot about what he said, and is focused now on his capture.

hXXp://www.whitehouse.gov/the_press_office/TransparencyandOpenGovernment


----------



## missabentley (Jun 26, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Tell that to Edward Snowden.
> 
> A lot of folks are giving this guy crap and calling him a traitor.
> He should be given a medal.
> ...


Exactly...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 27, 2013)

weedhopper, i have 100 percent respect for you opinion, as well as hammie and others!!


im not hating on your view!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE understand that!


we ALL have rights, and rights of opinion does not sway!!!

PLEASE

HEAR MY CRYS

this is not a hate monger ideal!

THIS IS NOTHING BUT COMPILED INFORMATION!

I HAVE NEVER NEVER NEVER SWAYED A PERSON TO BAD GARDENING PRACTIES BECAUSE I DISLIKED THEM! I HAVE NEVER GIVEN BAD INFO! I DONT FKN B.S. I DONT HAVE TO! I WOULD NOT SAY **** UNLESS I MEANT IT!! I CARE !)) % ABOUT MY FELLOW MAN!!!


that being said, there is so much to say.

but i hold ture, and would never just "dig in" to some BULLSHITE conspiracy.

i mean PLEASE! 

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2013)

Its all good Bro. You have your opinions and I have mine. I just dont thank our Government is as smart as you guys make them out to be. They aint smart enough to do some of the crap I am hearing in this thread. Hell these Morons cant get together long enough on any one thing to come up with a conspiracy. As for the Moron that run off to Hong Kong,,he is an ******* no matter how ya paint the Basterd. He is a snitch,,and I HATE SNITCHES. He is a PUNK who took the freaken job and then ran off like a little *****. And I am about sick of PPL blaming the Black Man in office,,and its all because he is Black. The Moron before him screwed **** up as bad as anyone that has ever been in office and he is white. They are all a bunch of buttwhips and I dont care what freaken color they are.,they are in office for themselfs and the Oil Companies,,Period.


----------



## Locked (Jun 27, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Its all good Bro. You have your opinions and I have mine. I just dont thank our Government is as smart as you guys make them out to be. They aint smart enough to do some of the crap I am hearing in this thread. Hell these Morons cant get together long enough on any one thing to come up with a conspiracy. As for the Moron that run off to Hong Kong,,he is an ******* no matter how ya paint the Basterd. He is a snitch,,and I HATE SNITCHES. He is a PUNK who took the freaken job and then ran off like a little *****. And I am about sick of PPL blaming the Black Man in office,,and its all because he is Black. The Moron before him screwed **** up as bad as anyone that has ever been in office and he is white. They are all a bunch of buttwhips and I dont care what freaken color they are.,they are in office for themselfs and the Oil Companies,,Period.







Well said my friend....I know I may have irked a few people with my conservative bashing, but for those of you that identify as conservatives but *are not* against, Same Sex Marriage, Women's Rights, keeping *all* religion out of politics and cheap Labor over good paying jobs...I am not talking about you. You pretty much don't qualify as a Conservative in today's GOP...and that is my problem. All the good Republicans have been run off by the Religious Right and Tea Party.


----------



## missabentley (Jun 27, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> View attachment 205733
> 
> 
> Well said my friend....I know I may have irked a few people with my conservative bashing, but for those of you that identify as conservatives but *are not* against, Same Sex Marriage, Women's Rights, keeping *all* religion out of politics and cheap Labor over good paying jobs...I am not talking about you. You pretty much don't qualify as a Conservative in today's GOP...and that is my problem. All the good Republicans have been run off by the Religious Right and Tea Party.


This is why the two party system is a joke. Not many ppl know what a Libertarian is.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 28, 2013)

Ah yes... Another post on a marijuana forum demonstrating that all we can agree on is dank !  :joint:

Underhanded crap done by our government is nothing new but I believe the vast majority of these conspiracies are total bullcrap.   Imho the truth lies somewhere between the blogs and conventional media.

I hope Eric Snowden gets a 9" long reward for his actions once he's in a federal penitentiary with a well hung cellie...:hubba:  

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2013)

missabentley said:
			
		

> This is why the two party system is a joke. Not many ppl know what a Libertarian is.



LOL--yeah like Rand Paul?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 28, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Its all good Bro. You have your opinions and I have mine. I just dont thank our Government is as smart as you guys make them out to be. They aint smart enough to do some of the crap I am hearing in this thread. Hell these Morons cant get together long enough on any one thing to come up with a conspiracy. As for the Moron that run off to Hong Kong,,he is an ******* no matter how ya paint the Basterd. He is a snitch,,and I HATE SNITCHES. He is a PUNK who took the freaken job and then ran off like a little *****. And I am about sick of PPL blaming the Black Man in office,,and its all because he is Black. The Moron before him screwed **** up as bad as anyone that has ever been in office and he is white. They are all a bunch of buttwhips and I dont care what freaken color they are.,they are in office for themselfs and the Oil Companies,,Period.


 
I find it odd that stoners are cool with government agencies spying on folks emails,phone records,and all their online accounts.
It's quite funny that you call dude a snitch. 
I saw nowhere where anyone was slamming Obama because he is Black.

I see you don't believe in conspiracies, but yet you state that politicians are in office for the oil companies.

See man, you are almost awake....almost. 

Wouldn't that be a conspiracy? If there was public knowledge that they really do work for the big companies? Shoot man, you just stated that.

I am really curious why folks think that snowden is a traitor.

If he came out and stated he had proof that our government made decisions on behalf of Big Business over American citizens would you still call him a snitch?

Prob not.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 28, 2013)

Again, I am amazed that folks are cool with the "Government" doing mass surveillance on American citizens.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 28, 2013)

norcalhal....... to big to fail proves govt works for big companies...... don't believe the Obama admin would help out an oil company though...... well not on purpose or so you can tell.


----------



## missabentley (Jun 28, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--yeah like Rand Paul?


 Oh no no no. Ron Paul, Gary Johnson and a few others on local levels around my parts. Rand is not libertarian. He is a sellout to the GOP


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I saw nowhere where anyone was slamming Obama because he is Black.



Pretty sure he wasn't referring to anyone here on MP, rather the people, and you know who they are, GOP/Tea Party, who have double standards for Obama/Bush. The whole Birther thing that unfortunately is still going in some circles is a thinly disguised racial thing. How many years now since Obama was elected and there is still a bunch of Douche Nozzles playing the Birth thing?    Another great one is all the vacation days Obama is taking, yet these same Teanderthals didn't have a word to say about Bush taking over 1000 vacation days during his 8 disastrous years in office.    This whole spying on Americans thing is the latest thing to be placed at Obama's feet and yet it was Bush and the GOP that instituted the Patriot Act making the whole NSA thing legal. 

I am not saying Obama is a saint or that liberal Democrats do no wrong, I am just tired of the GOP doing things like blocking jobs bills and then complaining that Obama has not created enough jobs. Meanwhile they spend millions of dollars trying to repeal Obama Care (like 39 times now) or pass restrictive laws on a Women's Right to make her own health care decisions. 
You would think the fact that a bunch of Republicants and wealthy people like the Koch brothers getting together after Obama was first elected and sitting down at a diner designed to sabotage this Country's economic rebuilding in order to make Obama a one term president would get people mad and fired up at the GOP and their wealthy backers, but no, it's been a steady stream of blame the Black Guy in the White House. It's all good though. I can't wait for all their heads to explode when Hillary is elected next. Old White Misogynistic Men are going to lose it...and that is what the GOP is full of.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2013)

Well said my friend.

Yep,,the same old *** White Men thats pissed about Obama,,are really gonna be pissed about a WOMEN in Office.

By the way,, this thread has been COOL,,nobody talking crap,,everybody just talking..VERY COOL.

:48:


----------



## DrFever (Jun 29, 2013)

Religious beliefs have a lot in common with paranoid &#8220;conspiracy theory&#8221; beliefs. It&#8217;s worth taking a look, and asking the question: Is God just one big conspiracy theory?

First, let&#8217;s look at some of the superficial similarities between the most common religious beliefs and paranoid &#8220;conspiracy theory&#8221; types of beliefs.

1) There is something that has extraordinary powers that knows the intimate details of your life, your mind, and your intentions even before you act.

2) This thing with extraordinary powers has a specific agenda, and will punish you if you do not comply with that agenda.

3) There is no direct evidence (only indirect evidence) that this thing with extraordinary powers exists and acts within the world.

When this &#8220;something&#8221; is the Illuminati or &#8220;The Jews&#8221; or a top-secret government cabal that nobody has ever heard of, we refer to these beliefs as a &#8220;conspiracy theory&#8221;. But when the &#8220;something&#8221; is God, we refer to the exact same set of beliefs simply as &#8220;religion&#8221;.

Conspiracy theories, on the other hand, function exactly like religious beliefs. Any evidence that can be interpreted as consistent with the theory will be seen as supporting evidence, whereas any evidence that is inconsistent will be seen as part of the &#8220;great plan&#8221; that is obfuscating the truth.  Moreover, the belief itself is taken as a given that need not be proved.  On the contrary, the believer in a conspiracy theory (much like a believer in God) will ask a person who does not believe to prove that the theory is false.

Is belief in God just an example of the biggest, most popular, most widely-accepted conspiracy theory in all of human history?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 30, 2013)

Everyone keeps steering this back to politicians, whom have nothing to do with conspiracy theories at all really.
Politicians are elected officials put in place to keep things the same, and shift focus from Big Business, which is the entity really controlling the USA, and soon the World.
The real conspiracy is the World Bank, and the IMF, not politicians.

Politicians, Their job is to get folks to worry about foolish things, such as the color of a mans skin, or who can marry whom. Stupid "moral" issues that take away the publics focus from what is really going on.

And this thread sure showed that. They are great at doing their job.

No one answered my question about if it is cool or not to do mass surveillance on US Citizens in our own country. Instead, folks want to "hang" the guy that brought the truth to light. He was made out to be a traitor, by the VERY Big business entity of which we should all be wary, Professional Media. Oh ya, mainstream media is another big business put in place to deceive the population.

The only form of truly free press is right here, the Internet. They are already tryin' to silence that outlet too, with bills such as SOPA and PIPA.


----------



## cmd420 (Jun 30, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Politicians, Their job is to get folks to worry about foolish things, such as the color of a mans skin, or who can marry whom. Stupid "moral" issues that take away the public's focus from what is really going on.




ahh yes.. fear is a great motivator... listen to yer average Republican campaign.. all about fear..


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 30, 2013)

Ready to move to the woods yet NorCal? Self sufficient life. No neighbors, no strangers, no worries.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 30, 2013)

Come hang with me Norcal like nouvell be sayin yual good fireside folk and gots a stump with yur name to it when ya get here 

BWD


----------



## DrFever (Jun 30, 2013)

Norcal   IMO its not cool to do mass  spying on the citizens, but the citizens have no rights. when you really come down to it. 
 Its all for home land security so they say??? and pow a Bill is in place to do just that .
But again steering away from the real truth  which the government is worried that some day soon with the out of control taxation policies , jobless rates  homeless , etc  the citizens will turn on the government

 We've borrowed so much money the lenders are getting nervous. Back during the Johnson administration Charles DeGaulle demanded the United States collateralize the loans owed to France in gold and started carting out the bullion from the treasury. This caused several other nations to demand the same and President Nixon had to slam the gold window closed or the treasury would have been emptied, since the United States was even then in debt for more money than the treasury could cover in gold.

But Nixon had to collateralize that debt somehow, and he hit upon the plan of quietly setting aside huge tracts of American land with their mineral rights in reserve to cover the outstanding debts. But since the American people were already angered over the war in Vietnam, Nixon couldn't very well admit that he was apportioning off chunks of the United States to the holders of foreign debt. So, Nixon invented the Environmental Protection Agency and passed draconian environmental laws which served to grab land with vast natural resources away from the owners and lock it away, and even more, prove to the holders of the foreign debt that US citizens were not drilling. mining, or otherwise developing those resources. From that day to this, as the government sinks deeper into debt, the government grabs more and more land, declares it a wilderness or "roadless area" or "heritage river" or "wetlands" or any one of over a dozen other such obfuscated labels, but in the end the result is the same. We The People may not use the land, in many cases are not even allowed to enter the land.

This is not about conservation, it is about collateral. YOUR land is being stolen by the government and used to secure loans the government really had no business taking out in the first place. Given that the government cannot get out of debt, and is collateralizing more and more land to avoid foreclosure, the day is not long off when the people of the United States will one day wake up and discover they are no longer citizens, but tenants.


----------



## DrFever (Jun 30, 2013)

Norcal you mentioned  that politicians are  steering it away from big business ???
can i ask you what big business does USA still have which hasn't moved there business to either China or Japan  and could you answer me why would a company move there  business to another country to begin with ????
 Our nation is in trouble. We don't make many of the products we used to make. Consequently we don't have the products to sell that we used to. We don't even make most of the products we need ourselves (like that computer you're staring at this very moment). Result: we have a massive trade imbalance. Cash is flowing out of the nation, and it's not coming back in anywhere near as fast. There's no way to spin it; that is a major problem. Our nation is becoming poorer, it is hopelessly in debt, and all the artificial escalation of stock prices cannot conceal that.
 After WW2, the 27 American TV companies including Zenith, Emerson, RCA, GE, etc. led the world in TV technology. Then, the owners of the patents on TV technology decided they didn't need to dirty their hands by actually making the TV sets themselves any more, and they started selling licenses to manufacture, which the Japanese bought.

By 1987, the only remaining American TV company was Zenith. The patent holders get their money, but the American products which can be sold overseas are gone, along with the jobs to make them. (Today Zenith is owned by a Korean electronics company.)

The same happened in high-tech electronics. The integrated circuit was invented in the United States. But rather than focus on selling integrated circuits, the companies that owned that technology sold the machines to MAKE integrated circuits around the world, and now America sells very few chips anywhere. The patent holders have their money, but the cash flow from sales of manufactured goods, and the jobs that go with them, are gone. When Seymour Cray needed custom chips for his supercomputers, he had to order them from Japan.

The same thing has been happening in aviation. The airplane was invented in the United States, and through the 60s, we sold a lot of them around the world. But lately, all aircraft sales to foreign countries involve "offsets", a portion of the core technology that gets licensed to the purchasing nation and gets manufactured there. Bit by bit, the core technology gets bled off, taking with it jobs, and cash flow from the sale of those manufactured products. Along the way, the rights to manufacture American inventions outside America leak away on a steadily increasing basis. Even the mighty F-16 is now being manufactured overseas, under license.

Our government engages in a practice politely called "deficit spending". Other terms which would aptly describe the practice include "counterfeiting" and "check kiting", but it all comes down to the same thing; spending money one does not actually have.

What would be a prison offense for a normal citizen was rendered legal for the government by the Federal Reserve Act.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2013)

This is why I hate Religion and am an Atheist,,, Everything is based on freaken Religion. Our laws and everything in between. Even our Money,,"In GOD WE TRUST" what a Crock of Crap. All these Gods can kiss my ***.


----------



## Locked (Jul 1, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> This is why I hate Religion and am an Atheist,,, Everything is based on freaken Religion. Our laws and everything in between. Even our Money,,"In GOD WE TRUST" what a Crock of Crap. All these Gods can kiss my ***.




Bro I feel ya....In god we trust wasn't added till around 1956. They thought it would help fight off Communism.  I don't know how many people I have had to school on the fact that this nation was not founded as a Christian Nation and that quite a few of the Founding Fathers actually despised Christianity. Treaty of Tripoli pretty much spells it out.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_of_Tripoli


----------



## DrFever (Jul 1, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Bro I feel ya....In god we trust wasn't added till around 1956. They thought it would help fight off Communism.  I don't know how many people I have had to school on the fact that this nation was not founded as a Christian Nation and that quite a few of the Founding Fathers actually despised Christianity. Treaty of Tripoli pretty much spells it out.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_of_Tripoli



Yea i find it ironic everytime i ever had to go to court they give you a choice  place your hand on the bible or raise your hand i  refuse to place my hand on the bible  for just that i  think religion is a joke


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2013)

Im outa this threads trails but respect yur opinions cause I must admit when me eyes open every morning all I see is the works of my god and mother nature and as always father time is playin here as well. But everyone be entitled to have and behold as they see fit reckon. 

BWD


----------



## Locked (Jul 1, 2013)

I have no problem with anybody worshiping the god of their choice. It becomes a problem once you move that belief from the pulpit to government and try and push your beliefs on everyone else.   There is nothing more ridiculous to me though then hearing someone praise god for saving someone when so many others die. Or when when people thank god for something they did themselves. Stop selling yourself short.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 1, 2013)

Only god i worship is the MJ god lol  i know many believe in god and to each there own  for myself people need hope so they turn to something that is not real to believe in to carry on there lives  we make our own destiny  no god is going to tell me what i can or cannot do    does god  give instructions to drive over someone ???? no its was that persons doing 
and on closing note if there really was a god / jesus  then i ask a simple question  when was he born  on what date  dec 25th hahaha yea right i don;t think so  and if he wrote the bible then i ask you one thing  why is there so many  testaments  and when will the next testament come out hahaha


----------



## Locked (Jul 1, 2013)

Dr Fever, for some the belief that we are only here on Earth and when we die we don't go on to something else is terrifying. You are right, they *need* to believe. Sad part is that it is those people who spend what little time we actually have here following rules in an old outdated book that was created to keep people in line.  They have cheated themselves out of living.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jul 1, 2013)

heh..this thread reminds me of some lady on this site stating she wanted to run me over with her truck because i said jesus wasn't a christian and that it made no sense for him to be part of a religion based on himself. lmfao.
norcalhal i must spead rep around before giving it to you again lol. good posting. 
DrF you have a lot of knowledge in this stuff lol good posting.
most all religions are pretty much the same. good morals. common sense. respect life.
hammy i dont get it, how did that comment about the sandy hook hoax offend you? 
and the same "teacher" was acting on another live show  a couple weeks after that lol. funny ****.
the gov/media knows 2/3 of americans are brainwashed tards that will eat, drink, and believe anything they throw at them, hence why theyre able to do such ridiculous things. they get people to vote for fire/police because theyre scared, instead of libraries/schools and look where it gets us. its easy to control a nation where 99% of schools are dumb and basicly teach you common sense. elementry schools in china teach 2 choice languages by 5th grade. i wonder why theyre doing so much better? 
the rich will do anything to get richer and ensure the poor get poorer.
just look at the mmj movement. aside from cali kids with their prents money, its mostly poor people greatly improving their lives through growing and the use of the plant. in 1 year some1 can go from making minimum wage(or nothing) to a few hundred/hour, they really hate that. but one of the best overlooked things about our profession is that its all american and greatly stimulates our economy as a whole. just look at the HUGE booming industry of borosilicate glass art. most of that industry wouldnt exist without all the growers. same with all these hippy festivals and reggae bands. they wouldnt be anything without growers growing everything all their fans are getting motivated by lol. all the people busting theyre *** at a job they hate, finding so much relief when they get home because some grower. its obvious that growing only brings positive outcomes and prohibition brings cartels and violence, they know this.  another way they keep getting richer and keep oppressing to try to keep things the way they are. same old **** just a different day.
growing could single handedly bring us out of debt. the state of jefferson could supply our country and probly much of the world with the best bud in the world. it happens anyway lol. they might as well just let it. growers are the REAL soldiers fighting for a REAL cause.


----------



## Locked (Jul 1, 2013)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> hammy i dont get it, how did that comment about the sandy hook hoax offend you?
> and the same "teacher" was acting on another live show  a couple weeks after that lol. funny ****.




It offended me and made me nauseous because I don't live all that far from where that all went down and happen to personally know a woman who lost someone. No acting, they are dead, for real. To even say that it was fake and they were actors or whatever is disgusting and sorry, if you believe something I know for a fact is true to be fake I can no longer take you seriously.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jul 2, 2013)

i know people who lost close ones in 9/11. a lot of people die when major propaganda is pushed. very sad. i dont mean to be offensive. everything is sketchy. the very reason why i stay deep in the mountains.
i wouldn't take anything on the internet seriously lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2013)

Any GOD that can allow Little Children to die such horrible deaths is a piece of **** in my BOOK,,real or not.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 2, 2013)

See how the "Machine" has programmed all of us to look at other "Moral" issues instead of the REAL ones that are causing the real problems.

Religion. This conversation keeps going back to religion,"The greatest story ever told".

Dr. Fever hit it though...The Federal Reserve. That, my friends, is the real problem. Banking Systems.

Most all of us are "Free" Slaves to the banking system. Does anyone on the forum here owe money to a bank, be it a home loan, car loan, personal loan or have credit cards. Ya, most all of us do..well, not me. I am truly debt free.
Now Slave...get to work from "9-5" the rest of your life and pay your debts.
Some folks call that freedom, I call it voluntary slavery. You are FORCED to take a job to pay off debt, and ALL the Money goes back to the starting point....The Banking System.

Fun Fact...Only 3 percent of all US Money is actual physical Money, the other 97% is numbers on a computer screen.

It only gets deeper the further you look into the rabbit hole. 

Until folks realize the true "leaders" of the USA are not elected, but rather unelected bankers and Big Business Owners(not appointed CEO's), not much will change at all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes the Banks are in charge,,but that is not a Conspiracy,,that is just a FACT that our Country runs on credit,,,SO whats new. Everything I own except my Small house,,I paid CASH for,,and I owe very little on my Home. Learned my lesson when I was younger about buying things on Credit.And I have no Credit cards,,I dont needem. And Cali,,everybody knows,, and has known for quit sometime and nothing has nor will be done about Banks,,no more then they will do anything about BIG OIL Companies. Oh,, and how about the Churches making Millions upon MILLIONS of Dollars and not paying any FREAKEN TAXES. Makes me sick.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 4, 2013)

WHO REALLY KILLED JFK ???

If you still believe that Oswald was the lone assassin who killed Kennedy, you are greatly mistaken. If I told you who really killed Kennedy, you would probably never believe it. Though much of the evidence has been destroyed over the years, and more than 63 people who knew about the conspiracy have been murdered to keep them silent, the evidence that still remains is overwhelming. It was Bush Sr. and all of his Nazi Illuminati buddies in the CIA, together with the help of the Italian Mafia that killed Kennedy. But they received their orders from the masterminds behind the conspiracy, which included George H. W. Bush, Nixon and Johnson. LBJ told both his mistress and his ex-wife about the assassination, the night before Kennedy was killed.

After JFK&#8217;s assassination Mrs. Kennedy refused to remove her bloodstained clothing, and regretted having washed the blood off her face and hands. As she stood next to Johnson on board the plane when he took the oath of office as President. She said, "I want them to see what they have done to Jack."

The History Channel had made a 9 part series called "THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY." And the last segment was called "THE GUILTY MEN,"and the History Channel aired this very popular segment a few times, which detailed, LBJ's, the CIA's, Mafia, and the Cuban connection, but because of pressure from the government, they had to take it off the air. But you can still watch this program on YouTube.

Shortly before Kennedy was assassinated, he announced that he was going to bring home half of the American solders from Vietnam by Christmas, and the remainder by 1965. He also called off the invasion of Cuba, and canceled 70 billion dollars in military contracts. He felt that he had been deceived by the CIA, who were secretly conducting covert actions against Cuba; and trying to assassinate Castro which nearly started a nuclear War with Russia. Kennedy realized that the CIA possessed entirely too much power and was placing our nation in grave danger acting on their own without the consent or authority of either the president or congress. President Kennedy angrily vowed to splinter the (Nazi infiltrated) CIA into a thousand pieces, and scatter it to the winds.

The New York Times recently published a 600-page report, that revealed new evidence that numerous Nazi war criminals, and notorious mass murders have been secretly working for the CIA for the last thirty years. Present Kennedy also ordered the CIA to stop importing and selling drugs to the American people, to finance their gun running, assassinations, wars, and covert operations, and he sent the FBI to locate the camps and to shut them down.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 4, 2013)

Now the best parts 

Kennedy also took steps to get rid of the Federal Reserve, by printing 50 billion dollars in silver certificates, which were interest free. He planed to use this money to pay off the national debt and to free the American people from the control of the Illuminati Banksters. If the U.S Government would print its own money interest free like the Constitution says they should be doing, the national debt would be zero, and all taxes could be eliminated. The average American would have twice as much money to live on. If our government would print their own money interest free, like President Andrew Jackson, President Abraham Lincoln, and President John F. Kennedy, have done in the past, the national debt would no longer be an issue, and taxes would be gone, and the average American could have very little, if any, debt. History shows President Kennedy was assassinated within a few months of issuing silver backed interest free United States Notes.

I think it&#8217;s pretty obvious, with all the information that we have today, that the whole thing was a planed conspiracy, and the mechanism of it came out of the allegiance between the Banksters, the Military industrial complex, the CIA, the web of Cuban exiles and the Mafia. They already had an assassination apparatus set up for killing Castro, they just decided to switch their targets, and kill Kennedy instead.&#8221; Upon his death, President Johnson immediately expanded the war in Vietnam and replaced the United States Notes with worthless Federal Reserve Notes. If President Kennedy had lived and continued printing United States Notes interest free, trillions of dollars that are now going to the Federal Reserve which is owned by the Bank of England, just to pay the interest every year, would have remained in the hands of the American people. 

 Kennedy had also told some of his close friends that Lyndon Johnson would not be on the ticket as his running mate in the 1964 presidential elections, and this would have destroyed Lyndon Johnson&#8217;s chances of ever becoming President. By promising to do all these things, Kennedy literally had signed his own "Death Warrant." Bush Sr. at the time was the head of the CIA invasion of Cuba, and he sent three teams of assassins to Miami and from there they drove to Dallas. They had originally planned to kill Kennedy during his visit to Miami on the 18th of November, 4 days earlier, but the plan was discovered by the local FBI, and they decided to change the parade route at the last minute, which foiled their first attempt.

Every rifle when it&#8217;s fired has it&#8217;s own distinct sound. The sound recordings of all the bullet&#8217;s fired in Dealey Plaza the day President Kennedy was assassinated, prove without a shadow of a doubt that there were three different rifles each firing 2 or 3 shots, from three different directions at the some time. Jackie Kennedy testified before the Warren Commission, that she had crawled on to the back of the car to retrieve a piece of the president&#8217;s skull. And that she had put the piece back on his head, and pulled his hair back down over it; and held his head on her lap as they rushed to the hospital. Her testimony was stricken from the warren report, because it proved with out a shadow of a doubt, that the fatal shot came from the front, and that there was more than one shooter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2013)

:bolt:


----------



## Locked (Jul 4, 2013)

:holysheep:    :bolt:


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 5, 2013)

Truth.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 5, 2013)

Oo


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hinkle: Commit any felonies lately?
Elizabeth Daly went to jail over a case of bottled water.

According to the Charlottesville Daily Progress, shortly after 10 p.m. April 11, the University of Virginia student bought ice cream, cookie dough and a carton of LaCroix sparkling water from the Harris Teeter grocery store at the popular Barracks Road Shopping Center. In the parking lot, a half-dozen men and a woman approached her car, flashing some kind of badges. One jumped on the hood. Another drew a gun. Others started trying to break the windows.

Daly understandably panicked. With her roommate in the passenger seat yelling Go, go, go! Daly drove off, hoping to reach the nearest police station. The women dialed 911. Then a vehicle with lights and sirens pulled them over, and the situation clarified: The people who had swarmed Dalys vehicle were plainclothes agents of the Virginia Department of Alcoholic Beverage Control. The agents had thought the sparkling water was a 12-pack of beer.

Did the ABCs enforcers apologize? Not in the slightest. They charged Daly with three felonies: two for assaulting an officer (her vehicle had grazed two agents; neither was hurt) and one for eluding the police. Last week, the commonwealths attorney dropped the charges.

The agents excessive display of force is outrageously disproportionate to the offense they mistakenly thought they witnessed: an underage purchase of alcohol. But in a sense, Daly got off easy. A couple of weeks after her ordeal, a 61-year-old man in Tennessee was killed when the police executed a drug raid on the wrong house. A few weeks later, in another wrong-house raid, police officers killed a dog belonging to an Army veteran. These are not isolated incidents; for more information, visit the interactive map at ZZZ.cato.org/raidmap.

They are, however, part and parcel of two broader phenomena. One is the militarization of domestic law enforcement. In recent years, police departments have widely adopted military tactics, military equipment (armored personnel carriers, flash-bang grenades)  and, sometimes, the mindset of military conquerors rather than domestic peacekeepers.

The other phenomenon is the increasing degree to which civilians are subject to criminal prosecution for noncriminal acts, including exercising the constitutionally protected right to free speech.

Last week, A.J. Marin was arrested in Harrisburg, Pa., for writing in chalk on the sidewalk. Marin was participating in a health care demonstration outside Gov. Tom Corbetts residence when he wrote, Governor Corbett has health insurance, we should too. Authorities charged Marin with writing a derogatory remark about the governor on the sidewalk. The horror.

This follows the case of Jeff Olson, who chalked messages such as Stop big banks outside branches of Bank of America last year. Law professor Jonathan Turley reports that prosecutors brought 13 vandalism charges against him. Moreover, the judge in the case recently prohibited Olsons attorney from mentioning the First Amendment, free speech, or anything like them during the trial.

In May, a Texas woman was arrested for asking to see a warrant for the arrest of her 11-year-old son. She spent the night in jail while her son was left at home, reports Fox34 News. The son never was arrested. Also in Texas, Justin Carter has spent months in jail  and faces eight years more  for making an admittedly atrocious joke about shooting up a school in an online chat. Though he was plainly kidding, authorities charged him with making a terrorist threat.

Federal prosecutors also recently used an anti-terrorism measure to seize almost $70,000 from the owners of a Maryland dairy. Randy and Karen Sowers had made several bank deposits of just under $10,000 to avoid the headache of filing federal reports required for sums over that amount. The feds charged them with unlawful structuring. Last week, they settled the case. Authorities kept half their money to teach them a lesson.

I broke the law yesterday, writes George Mason economics professor Alex Tabarrok, and I probably will break the law tomorrow. Dont mistake me, I have done nothing wrong. I dont even know what laws I have broken.  Its hard for anyone to live today without breaking the law. Doubt me? Have you ever thrown out some junk mail that  was addressed to someone else? Thats a violation of federal law punishable by up to five years in prison. Tabarrok notes that lawyer Harvey Silverglate thinks the typical American commits Three Felonies a Day  the title of Silverglates book on the subject.

As The Wall Street Journal has reported, lawmakers in Washington have greatly eroded the notion of mens rea  the principle that you need criminal intent in order to commit a crime. Thanks to a proliferating number of obscure offenses, Americans now resemble the condemned souls in Jonathan Edwards Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God  spared from perdition only by the temporary forbearance of those who sit in judgment.

What once might have been considered simply a mistake, The Journal explains, is now punishable by jail time. And as 20-year-old Elizabeth Daly has now learned, you can go to jail even when the person making the mistake wasnt you.



(804) 649-6627


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 7, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## DrFever (Jul 14, 2013)

Of all our international creditors who have been given US Treasury notes in exchange for buying our federal debt, China is the largest shareholder in America. By 2011 they had already purchased 850 billion dollars in US debt with our Treasury Notes. Japan and Mexico are next in the size of the US deficit that they have bought in exchange for our Treasury Notes. We are already paying interest on that debt with the yield currently earned on US Treasury Notes which isn&#8217;t much because they have just about Junk Bond status. Now China could begin a trend for collecting on their debt that will allow America&#8217;s lands to be sold to the Chinese government to satisfy their demands for buying our debt. Thanks to Federal Reserve quantitative easing, our Treasury Notes are constantly being repurchased before those Treasury Notes reach maturity, but still those actions continue to devalue the US dollar.

Washington DC is not your friend

America is teetering under the weight of a federal government under the Obama presidency that is being subverted daily through a refusal to balance the budget, and rather than doing that the President and his staffers would rather allow foreign control over our lands and our sovereignty. Already there are 35 terrorist training facilities known to exist within the borders of the US. President Obama has recently given several Aleutian chain islands in the Bering Sea near Alaska to the Russians that have rich offshore oil reserves that could go far in making America energy independent, yet our President cedes these resource rich lands to the Russians by redrawing international boundaries. What the hell is happening here people?

Definition of a traitor

Anyone who would describe the acts of a government and its highest levels of leadership acceptable for handing over our waters, our lands, and our precious mineral rights to foreign nations, our enemies, or even the UN, qualify for another label. That is traitors! The Obama White House is guilty of many Constitutional violations, crimes against Americans, and the intentional mismanagement of our fiscal interests, and still no one raises a hand to do anything about it. I submit to you, that our country is in the eve of a transfer of power, citizen&#8217;s rights, and state&#8217;s rights to a one world government. We have been betrayed by our President in so many ways that its almost incomprehensible as we draw nearer to that ultimate collectivist agenda. In the process, the voices who cry out against this injustice will be vilified and incriminated as we who do care resist anyway we possibly can!


----------



## Locked (Jul 14, 2013)

> America is teetering under the weight of a federal government under the Obama presidency that is being subverted daily through a refusal to balance the budget, and rather than doing that the President and his staffers would rather allow foreign control over our lands and our sovereignty. Already there are 35 terrorist training facilities known to exist within the borders of the US. President Obama has recently given several Aleutian chain islands in the Bering Sea near Alaska to the Russians that have rich offshore oil reserves that could go far in making America energy independent, yet our President cedes these resource rich lands to the Russians by redrawing international boundaries. What the hell is happening here people?



Try actually fact checking your claims Dr.  This crap has been debunked before. 
*factcheck.org/2012/03/alaskan-island-giveaway/*

Q: Is President Obama giving away several Alaskan islands to Russia?

A: No. The U.S. has never claimed ownership of the islands identified in viral emails and websites. They lie far closer to the coast of Siberia than to Alaska.
FULL QUESTION

I am certain the following e-rumor is not true but could you please research the story surrounding it and print it on your site? Thanks.

    Subject: Losing a part of oil rich Alaska

    Get this  as usual it is being done quietly and most Americans are TOTALLY unaware of it.

    Obama Giveaway  Oil Rich Islands of Alaska to Russia. As a part of Obamas war against U.S. energy independence includes a foreign aid program that directly threatens Alaskas sovereign territory and your land and mine. Obamas State Department is GIVING away seven (7) strategic resource laden Alaskan island to the Russians  yes tot the Putin regime in the Kremlin. Can you believe the nerve of this guy?

    &#11024; Click to expand/collapse the full text &#11023; 

FULL ANSWER

A look at the map will give the reader some notion of the frozen Alaskan islands under discussion. All are far closer to the Russian mainland than to the Alaskan mainland. All lie on the Russian side of the U.S.-Russia maritime boundary set by a treaty that the U.S. Senate ratified overwhelmingly more than two decades ago, after being signed by President George H.W. Bush, and with the support of both of Alaskas senators.

The largest, Wrangel Island (in Russian, Ostrov Vrangelya), is named for the Russian explorer Ferdinand P. Wrangel, who heard of the island from Siberian natives as early as 1820. According to the Encyclopedia Britannica, Wrangel did not land on it while mapping the Siberian coast that year. The first European to sight it may have been the British explorer Capt. Henry Kellett, who in 1849 discovered and landed on nearby Herald Island, and saw Wrangel in the distance.

The uninhabited Wrangel Island was sighted by U.S. vessels in 1867 and 1881, but not settled. A Canadian explorer named Vilhjalmur Stefansson and survivors of a disastrous expedition reached the island in 1914. But when Stefansson later tried to claim Wrangel for Canada without authorization, he caused an international incident, infuriating the Canadian government. Then in 1926 the Soviet Union staked a claim to the island and settled a few native families there.

According to a 1990 story by the Associated Press, Wrangel and four other uninhabited islands were surveyed in 1881 by a U.S. Navy commander, and for a time were listed in the District of Alaska by the U.S. Geological Survey. Thats about the extent of justification for calling them Alaskan. Neither the U.S., Britain nor Canada has disputed the Soviet (and now Russian) claim to Wrangel. The U.S. State Department says Wrangel and the others werent included in the U.S. purchase of Alaska from Russia in 1867, and they have never been claimed by the United States.

Nevertheless, a crusading California activist named Carl Olson, of Woodland Hills, Calif., made it his business to claim that the islands are 100 percent American, as the AP said in 1990. The organization Olson founded, State Department Watch, Ltd, is still pressing that argument today. (The group is a nonprofit advocacy organization that reported taking in $2.4 million in 2010 but spent most of it on fundraising, according to its most recent IRS Form 990. It paid Olson an $80,000 salary, made grants of $51,000 to the 1776 Tea Party of Laguna Woods, Calif., and $9,500 to the Minuteman Project, Inc. of Aliso Viejo, Calif. But nearly $2 million was reported going for postage and printing. The group reports that it hired Virginia-based WJM Associates, a fundraising and marketing firm that lists several Republican and conservative groups as clients.)

Despite Olsons objections, the Senate ratified a treaty establishing the current maritime boundary between the U.S. and the Soviet Union (now Russia) on Sept. 16, 1991. The vote was a lopsided 86 to 6. Alaskas senators, the late Ted Stevens and Frank Murkowski, both Republicans, voted in favor of ratification.

But voting against the treaty were Sens. John McCain of Arizona, Chuck Grassley of Iowa and four other Republicans, led by the late Sen. Jesse Helms of North Carolina. During a very brief debate, Helms said he was fighting to protect the status of Wrangel Island and four others: Herald, Bennett, Henrietta and Jeannette Islands.

The treaty did not specifically cede sovereignty over the islands to the Soviets (which the U.S. wasnt disputing anyway), and merely clarified the location of the maritime boundary to settle squabbles over fishing and undersea mineral rights. Nevertheless, Helms said he would vote against it because I doubt that the State Department will make use of the opportunity to press U.S. claims to the five islands  even though the right to do so is preserved.

(To read the full debate in the Congressional Record, search the Library of Congress Thomas website for the 102nd Congress, and enter S13036&#8243; to bring up the first page.)

And sure enough, no president or secretary of state since has shown any interest in disputing the Soviet/Russian claim to Wrangel Island or the others. Which brings us to the present accusation that President Obama is somehow giving away something the U.S. has never claimed to own. How can that be?

For one thing, the maritime boundary treaty has never been ratified by the Russians, which is required for it to take full force. By the time the U.S. Senate had ratified the treaty (signed by the Soviets the previous year), the Soviet Union was near collapse. Shortly afterward, the Russian Federation notified the U.S. government by diplomatic note that it would continue to abide by the terms of the agreement on a provisional basis, however.

Ironically, in view of claims of a U.S. giveaway, it is the Russians who have sought to renegotiate the terms of the boundary treaty on grounds that their side gave up too much to the United States. A history of the matter, by Vlad M. Kaczynski of the Warsaw School of Economics, published in the May 1, 2007, edition of the Russian Analytical Digest, details why the new Russian Federation refused to ratify the treaty:

    Kaczynski, 2007: Many accuse Gorbachev and Shevardnadze of ceding Russias rightful fishing areas in their haste to negotiate a deal for signature at the 1990 White House Summit. Russian parliamentarians understood perfectly well that the agreement infringed upon Russias interests and therefore the document has never been ratified by the Russian parliament, these critics say. Other Russian officials have voiced their opposition to the treaty not only because of lost fishing opportunities, but also due to the loss of potential oil and gas fields and naval passages for submarines.

Content to hang on to what the Soviet negotiators gave up, the U.S. State Department says, The United States has no intention of reopening discussion of the 1990 Maritime Boundary Agreement. However, since the treaty has yet to be ratified by the Russians, Olson and some on the right argue that the U.S. should still be pressing claims to Wrangel (Olson prefers to spell it Wrangell with two ls) and other islands and rocks.

The whole business was raised anew in an opinion piece published Feb. 16 on the conservative site World Net Daily (notable for promoting dubious claims about the presidents birthplace). It was written by Joe Miller, the Tea Party favorite who defeated Sen. Lisa Murkowski (daughter of former Sen. Frank Murkowski) in the 2010 Republican Senate primary, only to see Lisa Murkowski go on to win the general election handily as a write-in candidate.

Obamas State Department is giving away seven strategic, resource-laden Alaskan islands to the Russians, Miller wrote. We won the Cold War and should start acting like it. The following day, Miller posted an addendum to his piece conceding that he was raising an old issue and that he had been assisted with this article by Olsons State Department Watch.

It is an old issue indeed. In fact, World Net Daily itself published a July 29, 2008, article critical of the State Department for the island giveaway. Of course, George W. Bush  not Obama  was president at the time. (The Bush administrations official Arctic Region Policy stated that the U.S. would abide by the 1990 maritime agreement and would continue to urge the Russian Federation to ratify it.)

And were not sure why Miller mentions only seven islands when Olson always has insisted the U.S. has a claim to eight. But whatever the count, it is simply false to claim that Obama is giving away islands to which no U.S. president has asserted a claim for more than 85 years, if ever.

 Brooks Jackson


----------



## cubby (Jul 14, 2013)

Well if the Government is gonna' start givin' away islands, I want one, preferably one of the Hawaiian ones. I like pineapples.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2013)

ME too Cubby.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2013)

And piña coladas...  Mmmmmm...:hubba:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 16, 2013)

multifarious said:
			
		

> I thought you'd be more of a Margarita type of women mom ?


 

I was thinking a home made apple pie shine type of mom.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 16, 2013)

twa 800 flight (outer limits music is playing in your head)

hxxp://youtu.be/DKYoEFa4lY0


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

I've never tried any moonshine before.  I know I don't like whiskey.  Does it taste like that?

Margarita, piña colada, they're both good.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 17, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I've never tried any moonshine before. I know I don't like whiskey. Does it taste like that?
> 
> Margarita, piña colada, they're both good.


 
taste like apple pie........ helps you get your shine on.

hxxp://youtu.be/KjqMB6ILaIc


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 17, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I've never tried any moonshine before.  I know I don't like whiskey.  Does it taste like that?
> 
> Margarita, piña colada, they're both good.


 
Ifin yual don't like wiskey or anything with strong kick yual wouldn't like most moonshine out there but I have tasted some shine perfected that was as smooth as silk might be more to yur likin 

BWD


----------



## deutsche420 (Jul 18, 2013)

I thought there was going to be ufos in this thread lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

The biggest conspiracy is that there are no conspiracys except those backed by money. Our country has no money thus our country cant afford to conspire.

Most likely anything leaning towards a conspiracy could be backtracked to corporate puppetmasters.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 18, 2013)

The AIDS conspiracy 


The history of AIDS has been deliberately white-washed to obscure its man-made origin. Knowledge of HIV and other retroviruses came directly out of the little-known and secret Special Virus Cancer Program of the 1970s. More than one virus was introduced into American gays in the late 1970s, and mycoplasma and cancer bacteria are additional infectious agents that have been ignored in proclaiming HIV as the sole cause of AIDS.
Secret bio-warfare research co-mingled with bona fide cancer research at the NCI in the decade before AIDS, and that association continues up to the present time. AIDS in America erupted when government researchers began experimenting with gays, using an experimental vaccine developed in primates  the animals purported to contain the ancestor virus of HIV. AIDS in America did not come from Africa. HIV occurred exclusively in the gay community because the virus was put there by the hand of man.
Mother Nature wisely separated the species but, in the decade before AIDS, genetic researchers repeatedly violated the species barrier by transferring cancer-causing viruses between various animal species, ostensibly to improve our health.
The man-made theory of AIDS is not based on conspiracy theory. The theory warrants a full scientific investigation  and the secret history of HIV and AIDS needs to come out of the closet.


----------

